# Is this a silver or a blue?



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Is this dog blue or silver? I can tell easily on some dogs but lately I have been seeing photos of really dark, dark dogs that are being called blue. They make this dog look silver to me. What do you think?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

How old is this dog? His front bracelets look quite light. I'd say if he was young and if he cleared to the color of his front bracelets then he would be called Silver. Otherwise, I'd call him a Blue.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He looks like a silver to me


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

looks like a blue to me, not platinum enough for a silver.
Reminds me of Ramzee here

Ramzee is a nicely cleared blue


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He does have some silver poms in the front but the rest does look blue.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think blue also


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I think I would guess (stressed...lol) blue. I say this because the blues I have seen seem to have that darker area on the nose as they clear but not the silvers. I could be very wrong on this but that is what I have seen thus far.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

cbrand said:


> How old is this dog? His front bracelets look quite light. I'd say if he was young and if he cleared to the color of his front bracelets then he would be called Silver. Otherwise, I'd call him a Blue.


He is 3 1/2 in the photo so this is his adult color. He is called a blue by his breeder/owner but he is just so different than some of the darker colors I see (almost verging on bad blacks) that are called blue. His mom is a black(turned gray) and his dad is a very light cream(really white but his ears were cream as a young pup so I guess he is considered a cream and not an ice white). 

I think he is gorgeous nonetheless! Thanks for the input.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

it's hard to draw the line here...but seems this one has a lot of grizzling going on as well. my breeder has a 5 year old blue mini who has a stunning even blue color all over no hint of silver or grizzling anywhere. i think those are the hardest to come by.


----------

